# New green beans on the way



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello chaps,

I've ordered 3 x 1kg packs of greens which I haven't roasted before.

Brazil yellow catuai (natural)

Guatemala Antigua

Ethiopian yirgacheffe G2

I would appreciate some tips on how to get the best out of them in the gene cafe (with power mod)

Usually id buy bigger quantities as it's more cost effective but I wanted to try each of these out before committing to a 10kg batch.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

For Yirgacheffe: Without knowing voltage hard to say precisely but I've had success with a 1100w start until bean mass is at 165c (about a minute after beans have shed chaff and paled) followed by 1150w until the end of the roast at 224c (about 1:30 after first crack ends). You'll likely want to be gentle with the heat at the start and give it a push into first crack.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> For Yirgacheffe: Without knowing voltage hard to say precisely but I've had success with a 1100w start until bean mass is at 165c (about a minute after beans have shed chaff and paled) followed by 1150w until the end of the roast at 224c (about 1:30 after first crack ends). You'll likely want to be gentle with the heat at the start and give it a push into first crack.


Thanks, Im not sure on my efforts from yesterday. First attempt the colour seemed a little uneven and i didnt hear much of a first crack. Colour was medium/dark. I would like a light/medium but they seemd to go dark even before losing much chaff. 15% weight loss,17 min roast from cold

Interesting that you raise the power before 1c. i have been used to higher power up until 1c and then backing off to slow the rate of rise. maybe a boost before will give a more pronounced crack


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I used that profile with varying degrees of success and always ended up darker than I'd like. The ROR did slow but would climb rapidly towards the end of the roast, and it was hard to anticipate when to drop the power again after first crack ended to prevent the flick up. First crack would happen when the beans appeared a shade darker than they should and the probe read 222c, it would then rise to 224c and stay there until first crack ended when it would continue slowly rising before the flick. By using the profile I suggested above I've seen first crack (rolling) occur at 214c on my bean mass probe and end at 222c. The rate of rise still always declines but doesn't flick up before my target end time and roast level.


----------

